# LED Indikator



## Hitschkock (5 Juli 2011)

Moin moin

Problem: M12 Anschluß 24V Lichtschranke (leider ohne LED)und das Kabel mit M12 Kupplung ist leider auch ohne Indikator 

Frage kennt jemand ein zwischenstück welcher mir die LED für Pin2+Pin4 anzeigen kann?

ich dachte an etwas wie dieses bild aber in M12!!


----------



## Commander_Titte (5 Juli 2011)

Vieleicht so etwas?
http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!EVT052.html


----------



## Hitschkock (5 Juli 2011)

Moin moin
Die selbe logische beschaltung,
aber als zwischenbaustecker.


----------



## Commander_Titte (5 Juli 2011)

Als Verbindungsleitung geht das nicht? Warum denn Verbindungsstecker? Ist ja eigentlich nichts anderes außer das dort noch 30cm Kabel zwischen sind. Die Verbindungsleitung ist ja mit Stecker und Kupplung.


----------



## Whisper (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo Hitschkock,

schau mal hier nach:

http://www.elektronikdiscount.com/p...t_angespritzter_Leitung_und_LED_Anzeige.html#

Wenn das nicht das richtige ist, versuch es bei Google mit den Begriffen:
LEITUNGSDOSE + LED
Da findest du bestimmt was.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sinix (6 Juli 2011)

Vielleicht suchst du sowas (Seite 10).

oder hier beim guten alten Conrad im Sonderangebot.


----------



## HEI-TA (19 September 2011)

Hallo Hitschkock,

bist Du fündig geworden? Würde auch eine Single-Lösung suchen, habe aber bisher nur das gefunden:
http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...=1501304&parentUID=852640150&reloadFrame=true


----------

